# 2012 Bow Tie Pasta in Mylar Bags and Oxygen Absorber Review



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All this craziness had me conducting an Inventory of some of our stores, specifically some Long Term Food that we put up a number of years ago. As I'm doing my inventory, I realize I'm jonesin' for some pasta and marinara bolognese sauce so I grab up some pasta that we put up back in 2012 and commence to givin' y'all a review!

The package was labeled Bow Tie Pasta 12 OZ Nov 2012 and was firm with no holes or any sign that the "seal" was broken.









After opening it, the Oxygen absorbers were in tact and the pasta was firm with no sign of anything other than bow tie pasta.









So I filled a stock pot with water, seasoned it with salt, olive oil and a few sprinkles of garlic and got the pasta boiling. (Marinara Meat sauce was already bubblin' on the stove)

Should be ready in a few minutes and I'll give a taste review then. But so far so good!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The 7 1/2 year old bow tie pasta cooked up nicely in about 6 minutes, al dente as my good friend @bigwheel might say. It tasted as good as new too!









Marinara sauce is the canned variety with some ground beef and various seasonings so I decided so do a Baked Bow Tie Pasta dish and add some mozzarella and parmesan and bake it to a nice scrumptious gooey-ness!

Stay tuned...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Baked it for 8 minutes at 325 just to melt the cheese and paired it with a cheap red wine!









Long Term Food Storage=SUCCESS!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Just one question: Do you offer take-out?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Just one question: Do you offer take-out?


Delivery Only, OPSEC you know!

Just got finished delivering to @Mish

Will let you know when I'm heading your way!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Delivery Only, OPSEC you know!
> 
> Just got finished delivering to @*Mish*
> 
> Will let you know when I'm heading your way!


Just make sure you bring the parmesan cheese.


----------



## Dukers (Jan 28, 2017)

Hey Slippy, did you just use a food saver vacuum sealer with the mylar or something high speed and special?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dukers said:


> Hey Slippy, did you just use a food saver vacuum sealer with the mylar or something high speed and special?


No vacuum sealer needed. For this pasta I used 1 gallon sized mylar bags and Oxygen Absorbers. Pour the dry food in the mylar bag, drop in a couple of Oxygen absorbers, seal the bag with a hot iron and within a few hours the Oxygen Absorbers suck up all the O2 from the bag and preserves the food in the bag.

We have various dried foods stored this way; Beans, Rice, Pastas, Sugar, Salt (no reason to store salt this way but I was on a roll one day...:tango_face_grin, flours, protein powder (3 year max due to fats in the protein powder ) etc.

Hell, I've put up various other things in mylar bags with O2 absorbers as an experiment; ammo, toothpaste, metamucil (3 year max other wise it goes bad for some reason), crackers (doesn;t work, crackers crumble), pancake mix (2 year max due to fats in the mix) etc etc.


----------



## Dukers (Jan 28, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Dukers said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Slippy, did you just use a food saver vacuum sealer with the mylar or something high speed and special?
> ...


 Thanks for the info! The Mrs and I will have to give that a try. I believe in having what I call "multi-level" food preserves. Basically having food saved in different ways, such as dehydrated, canned, vacuum sealed & frozen, hydrated, MRE's ect. One more tool in the tool box you might say. Again Thank you.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the report. I've got a fair amount of pasta put away.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Damn! Now I am hungry. lain:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> No vacuum sealer needed. For this pasta I used 1 gallon sized mylar bags and Oxygen Absorbers. Pour the dry food in the mylar bag, drop in a couple of Oxygen absorbers, seal the bag with a hot iron and within a few hours the Oxygen Absorbers suck up all the O2 from the bag and preserves the food in the bag.
> 
> We have various dried foods stored this way; Beans, Rice, Pastas, Sugar, Salt (no reason to store salt this way but I was on a roll one day...:tango_face_grin, flours, protein powder (3 year max due to fats in the protein powder ) etc.
> 
> Hell, I've put up various other things in mylar bags with O2 absorbers as an experiment; ammo, toothpaste, metamucil (3 year max other wise it goes bad for some reason), crackers (doesn;t work, crackers crumble), pancake mix (2 year max due to fats in the mix) etc etc.


The crackers may crumble, but even crumbled crackers have their uses. They make a good breading or you could use them in meatloaf in place of oatmeal or breadcrumbs.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> The crackers may crumble, but even crumbled crackers have their uses. They make a good breading or you could use them in meatloaf in place of oatmeal or breadcrumbs.


Absolutely, but sadly, the fat in the crackers that we've tried goes rancid pretty quickly. Oven canning crackers actually works better. Our experience only, conditions may vary!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Absolutely, but sadly, the fat in the crackers that we've tried goes rancid pretty quickly. Oven canning crackers actually works better. Our experience only, conditions may vary!


That makes sense. Crackers are easy enough to make if someone really wants them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> That makes sense. Crackers are easy enough to make if someone really wants them.


And Oven Canning is a neat little trick that works on some food items.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> And Oven Canning is a neat little trick that works on some food items.


I've oven canned things in the past, but now I use the Mason jar attachment for my FoodSaver.


----------

